# Streetpass Mii Plaza Update: Which game did you choose?



## littletwinclouds (Sep 2, 2016)

http://au.ign.com/articles/2016/09/01/new-3ds-streetpass-mini-games-mii-plaza-update-available-today

Not only can you now store up to 100 Miis at your plaza gate, this new update allows you to choose one of two plaza games for free: Slot Car Rivals or Market Crashers! Which did you pick?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2016)

I picked the car/racing one. Will probably get the others because I'm a huge trash haha. Dang that update though and nice they let you pick stuff for free. I kinda like that badge you get if you are Premium user there too (yes I have the old games and Premium/Birthdays and all lol). SP games are p much all I play nowadays until I find a new good cartridge game to play. RIP money lol.

Also I assume those are NA names cause MC is named Trading I think on EU lol.


----------



## MilezX (Sep 2, 2016)

I chose Slot Car Racing, don't get me wrong, other 4 games looked pretty interesting too. But with only two of the 5 to choose to play right away for Free...the Slot Cars sold me the second I saw it, I having a strong love racing games, especially ones by Nintendo.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

I chose Slot Cars Racing! I tried it out, it's actually really fun! Better then I expected.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Sep 2, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I chose Slot Cars Racing! I tried it out, it's actually really fun! Better then I expected.



yeah it's super fun! i like that you can use play coins to play against your previous streetpasses, because i hardly ever get any anymore and i was worried i wouldn't be able to play it


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

I chose the stock market game as... Well... I had enough of cars for a while! Actually, the game is pretty entertaining!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 2, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> yeah it's super fun! i like that you can use play coins to play against your previous streetpasses, because i hardly ever get any anymore and i was worried i wouldn't be able to play it



I luckly have two siblings that have systems (even though they don't play anymore smh), and my best friend is my neighbor so I get Streetpasses quite often. 

I like how you can customize the cars!


----------



## zoetrope (Sep 2, 2016)

I bought them all.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> I bought them all.



I'll probably buy the rest bc trash lol <3

I really like this new bonus puzzle pieces, be it you SP the right persons, gotta hate those who hardly work on their things and you still get 1 like wtf do you even have a 3ds lol


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2016)

I never play the streetpass stuff tbh so I don't care a lot. but I guess it's cool for people who still take their 3ds out hoping for streetpasses ;w;


----------



## HHoney (Sep 3, 2016)

It is StreetPass weekend in the US (maybe Canada?) so I hope you get some AC homes and play these games!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

HHoney said:


> It is StreetPass weekend in the US (maybe Canada?) so I hope you get some AC homes and play these games!



Yep canada too i think.. why do they always have this **** in the NA region and never EU (I think bc I have passed a few nintendo zones so >>)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 3, 2016)

might install it but there's a rumor saying that it causes problems with hacked 3dses so i need to check that


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm picking the Slot Car game, though I'll probably purchase the others when I get around to it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> I'm picking the Slot Car game, though I'll probably purchase the others when I get around to it.



It's fun but the tutorial is just **** they added for money it seems, like you can still get through it even if you don't nail exactly how to make excellent turns lol.

And yeah once I get some dough I'll buy 'em as well.


----------



## MishMeesh (Sep 7, 2016)

I picked the slot car racing, but I did hesitate because I had sudden flashbacks to the slot car racing minigame from the first Mario Party that I was _horrible_ at, but it's all good, this is fun.
I looked at the preview of the stock market one and I was just like—







Looks boring as heck.

I might get it if it's in a package with the other new games, and I'd give it a shot but I'm not super excited for it to say the least


----------



## HHoney (Sep 8, 2016)

MishMeesh said:


> I picked the slot car racing, but I did hesitate because I had sudden flashbacks to the slot car racing minigame from the first Mario Party that I was _horrible_ at, but it's all good, this is fun.
> I looked at the preview of the stock market one and I was just like—
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine if the market game was with Joan showing the inner workings of the turnip trade....
...Tom Nook overlooks the trading floor from the high above glass window stalk market office...

...Ringing in a new day of the stalk market with various rotating NPCs just like a typical Stock market...

I could see a lot of people being fascinated with that game!


----------



## MishMeesh (Sep 8, 2016)

HHoney said:


> Imagine if the market game was with Joan showing the inner workings of the turnip trade....
> ...Tom Nook overlooks the trading floor from the high above glass window stalk market office...
> 
> ...Ringing in a new day of the stalk market with various rotating NPCs just like a typical Stock market...
> ...



Haha well when you put it like that it sounds downright cute lol

And it does look cute, purely in that little smiling Miis are giving you financial advice, but I guess stuff based on buying/trading is just not something that really seems interesting to me. I never cared for buying and selling turnips in ACNL. Buying turnips, storing turnips, and checking turnip prices each day just seemed like a hassle to me when there were better/easier/funner ways to earn money

But that's just me ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Tfw new updates makes Mansion freeze lol. Oh well delete and re-dl fixed that but I really wish Nintendo could check their updates and patch freeze bugs ugh.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

I chose the stock market one


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

chaicow said:


> I chose the stock market one



Yeah it's fun even if you really need at least 3 to make it go somewhat smooth. But yeah I like it too, curious about the end-game hats for all games tbh!


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 12, 2016)

i went with slot car racing, it seemed like a lot of fun and i'm enjoying it so far


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> i went with slot car racing, it seemed like a lot of fun and i'm enjoying it so far



It's alright to me, a bit tedious because they made crashing too easy tbh unless you are pro at timing those curves. Also idk how they even count your opponents for being way better than you lol. Also the chips kinda suck. But cool hat aye


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

I chose the slotcar game (forgot the english name) but i bought all of them so it didn't really matter. I like the idea a lot though!

Also as a side note, I ended up liking the stock game better


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah I have all the new ones as well. I think I like the stock market best too cause it's actually some thinking rather than just picking random stuff or lining up, idek. The food game is too much depending on amount unless you waste play coins tbh.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I have all the new ones as well. I think I like the stock market best too cause it's actually some thinking rather than just picking random stuff or lining up, idek. The food game is too much depending on amount unless you waste play coins tbh.



I agree, I don't see the point of the Ninja and the Treasure Hunt games either. The Ninja game is ok i guess but the Treasure game is just plain boring to me. I am at the third hunt (or whatever it's called) and I still don't get how the developers thought that this was a fun idea.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I agree, I don't see the point of the Ninja and the Treasure Hunt games either. The Ninja game is ok i guess but the Treasure game is just plain boring to me. I am at the third hunt (or whatever it's called) and I still don't get how the developers thought that this was a fun idea.



Yeah it's like.. walk and eventually aim randomly. the fudge?

Yeah ninja is alright but that cannon hat was kinda ugly tbh I hope the end hat is more nice..

i kinda like slot car but tbh it's a bit bs because of the req's and stuff.


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 13, 2016)

I got StreetPass Trader but the slot car one comes in "bundle 3" anyway so I got that bundle too, on both my main 3DSes so I can play more. I'm only playing NL and occasionally HHD on those consoles aside from the StreetPass games so it was a good deal for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> I got StreetPass Trader but the slot car one comes in "bundle 3" anyway so I got that bundle too, on both my main 3DSes so I can play more. I'm only playing NL and occasionally HHD on those consoles aside from the StreetPass games so it was a good deal for me.



Yeah I only play random cartridge games as well until I can find something I like and stuff...

Mhh, yeah the bundle was aight price for those but yeah I mostly want 'em for hats and bubbles so


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah it's like.. walk and eventually aim randomly. the fudge?
> 
> Yeah ninja is alright but that cannon hat was kinda ugly tbh I hope the end hat is more nice..
> 
> i kinda like slot car but tbh it's a bit bs because of the req's and stuff.



Exactly, it's also very strange because I love all the other StreetPass games. Even the fishing game! And I hate fishing irl! 

This reminds me, does anyone have StreetPass Premium? I have 15 euros on my account right now and I am planning to get both Box Boy games, which leaves me with 5 euros that I might use for Premium if people think it's worth the money.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah get it, you'll eventually get the birthdays/tickets in due time (or you can just get a second 3ds to cheat with lol)... Idk what else it does except that vip room that is kinda useless unless you actually get over 3k people xD

Yeah I love the other large ones too.. except SP/FM (2) is a bit boring and you really need to collect colors until you get to certain point. And that end-thing in SQ where you need to beat the boss with less than X characters is stupid :c


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 13, 2016)

StreetPass Premium is good, yes. Well worth it if you're going to play StreetPass games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> ... (or you can just get a second 3ds to cheat with lol)



Hey! That isn't cheating! And neither is having 3 of them and trying to convince my partner to load up StreetPass once (and then again each update) just to give me an extra 3DS to get StreetPass hits from lol!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol yeah I know, if I could afford one I would get one just to get some of the more tedious things haha.. 

And yeah that badge is cool I guess even if it looks hella weird on some outfits


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah get it, you'll eventually get the birthdays/tickets in due time (or you can just get a second 3ds to cheat with lol)... Idk what else it does except that vip room that is kinda useless unless you actually get over 3k people xD
> 
> Yeah I love the other large ones too.. except SP/FM (2) is a bit boring and you really need to collect colors until you get to certain point. And that end-thing in SQ where you need to beat the boss with less than X characters is stupid :c



Ohhh I'm convinced, I am always short on tickets when cool things show up in the shop! I luckily (or not so luckily depending on how you look at it) do have a second 3DS because one of them broke and I had to get a new one. It can still streetpass and play games if I put enough effort in it


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

I know the broke 3ds feel, my bf's brother spilled mouthwash and stuff on his but you can still somewhat "navigate" streetpass for those basic stuff so we still get the hits hah

and yeah i wish i had a 2nd so i could get 29th february birthday tbh.. i was lucky to get my own before but yee lol

also i wish people had more diverse hobbies rather than just sleeping and video games, i need hobbies for zombies lol


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh no! That's terrible 

Tbh I don't have many hobbies other than video games, I like cooking and drawing I guess but I don't do that nearly as much...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Oh no! That's terrible
> 
> Tbh I don't have many hobbies other than video games, I like cooking and drawing I guess but I don't do that nearly as much...



I mean as putting them on the SP card when you view people's Mii and what turns up in Zombie game, not what they actually do IRL lol.

Still missing those crap weapons lol xD


----------



## lars708 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I mean as putting them on the SP card when you view people's Mii and what turns up in Zombie game, not what they actually do IRL lol.
> 
> Still missing those crap weapons lol xD



OH I GET IT NOW oh whoaaaaaa 

Yea I didn't play the Zombie game much yet, I got the second game pack along with the third game pack a week ago. I felt like getting back into StreetPass haha.


----------



## zoetrope (Sep 13, 2016)

Here are my thoughts on the new games:

Slot car--pretty fun but frustrating.  The rivals always seems super fast compared to you and the timing on some of the stages seems wonky.

Market Crashers--my favorite of the new bunch.  Simple and fast, yet requires some planning.  Unfortunately my companies have been pretty flat for the last few days.  It's hard to make money when the stocks don't go up much!

Feed Mii--I don't know about this one.  I can't figure out what the goal is.  Do I get the hat for filling my recipe book?  For completing Find Mii II?  For making a super special meal?  And why are some meals only rated three stars?  I have a feeling that I can make them artisan and add another star or something.  Whatever.

Ninja launcher--I kinda hate this one.  It's impossible to line all the miis up if you have 6 to 10.  I'm stuck on the first boss because it keeps breaking my helmet which leaves me defenseless and without a weapon.  I see myself spending a lot of playcoins on this one just to get it over with. :/

Trek or whatever--this one SHOULD be fun but it's pretty much a drag.  Miis don't travel far enough, the map is confusing, why the hell am I taking pictures, why am I collecting a bazillion tranquilizer darts.  I think this'll be one where I'll just let it run it's course.  It'll probably take me years to complete.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

^p much agree. i never tried that ninja game with more than like 3-4 people and then it's kinda easy to line up but i can understand if you have a lot.

and yeah the car game seems wonky. it's like they plan your crashes and give you bad times over 30 secs lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

About the food game, I think you need more than just two ones miis to get more stars so you can get 3-4 ingredients to the recipe and maybe experiment later or something? but yeah idek why it mixes with find mii lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 17, 2016)

I got Slot Car Rivals. Still working on it. The thing is I get bad luck with getting good chips and crash a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I got Slot Car Rivals. Still working on it. The thing is I get bad luck with getting good chips and crash a lot.



yeah or just doing things in time lol you need good chips for that.

also in general i wish they fixed that freeze/blacksod crash on the larger games sigh


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah or just doing things in time lol you need good chips for that.
> 
> also in general i wish they fixed that freeze/blacksod crash on the larger games sigh



I'm going to try and use 20 play coins on the game and see if I get better chips. Stuck on beating a track under 44 seconts.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm going to try and use 20 play coins on the game and see if I get better chips. Stuck on beating a track under 44 seconts.


Damn you are far ahead haha I still need to beat that autumn glade in under 28 seconds, wtf amigo.

But yeah did anyone else get crashes or is it just me again lol...

Also jesus that explorers game, way to make a stressful aiming thing.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 20, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Damn you are far ahead haha I still need to beat that autumn glade in under 28 seconds, wtf amigo.
> 
> But yeah did anyone else get crashes or is it just me again lol...
> 
> Also jesus that explorers game, way to make a stressful aiming thing.



I get crashes a lot. It is almost like you can't afford a crash.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> I get crashes a lot. It is almost like you can't afford a crash.



I don't mean in the car game, I meant the games in general freezing on you. I know it's not my system because I can play all others as fine as well as cartridges so :/


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I don't mean in the car game, I meant the games in general freezing on you. I know it's not my system because I can play all others as fine as well as cartridges so :/



Really? I never had any problems with that. Not that I played the new games a lot or anything but still.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Really? I never had any problems with that. Not that I played the new games a lot or anything but still.



Idek, I had that Mansion game crash on me when placing pieces, but then it's usually solved for a while when deleting and doing a re-download of it? :/ All the others work fine though so either Nintendo forgot to fix another bug with their update or that game is "haunted" lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I don't mean in the car game, I meant the games in general freezing on you. I know it's not my system because I can play all others as fine as well as cartridges so :/



Game never freez on me. How old is your 3ds? Maybe it depends how old it is?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Game never freez on me. How old is your 3ds? Maybe it depends how old it is?



it's an old 3ds xl.. the fe:a one that was released in EU. yeah i just found it weird that just that one game always crashes.. snort well i guess i will live with it for some time, not gonna send it to nintendo and have them wipe ****


----------



## emolga (Sep 21, 2016)

really liking the 'extra chance' (is that what it's called?) thing on puzzle swap, this one dude i streetpass every week has a ton of puzzle pieces so it will be a lot easier for me to collect more now


----------



## NathsPlays (Sep 21, 2016)

I had to pick Market Crashers. I play fast-paced games like Splatoon and Mario Kart 8 all the time, and so I like to take a break and play some relaxing games like AC:NL. I thought I'd choose something more simple and easy to understand in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

emolga said:


> really liking the 'extra chance' (is that what it's called?) thing on puzzle swap, this one dude i streetpass every week has a ton of puzzle pieces so it will be a lot easier for me to collect more now



Oh yeah it's the **** man. Finally managed to get all the Kirby panels a few days ago.. and since I'm behind in general I don't mind getting others as well 

Yeah the MC game is real fun even if you need at least 3 for it to function good, 2 can work depending on the rates and company I guess.

And I guess i could try buying a new SD card since I have the old 3ds xl I can just pop it in and out...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> it's an old 3ds xl.. the fe:a one that was released in EU. yeah i just found it weird that just that one game always crashes.. snort well i guess i will live with it for some time, not gonna send it to nintendo and have them wipe ****



I have an old 3DS XL as well so it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

lars708 said:


> I have an old 3DS XL as well so it shouldn't be a problem



Could be my sd card then I guess or just some random update bug then cause I doubt it is the system just for one thing.. well we'll see how it works and I can try getting another sd card when I have more quiche or something. I mean yeah since Streetpass runs on system and not cards I'll just let it be otherwise, since Nintendo seems to be pretty not so careful.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Could be my sd card then I guess or just some random update bug then cause I doubt it is the system just for one thing.. well we'll see how it works and I can try getting another sd card when I have more quiche or something. I mean yeah since Streetpass runs on system and not cards I'll just let it be otherwise, since Nintendo seems to be pretty not so careful.



Maybe the files you downloaded for the new games became corrupted in some way or another. I also doubt that it's a system failure as Nintendo's consoles are generally very stable.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Maybe the files you downloaded for the new games became corrupted in some way or another. I also doubt that it's a system failure as Nintendo's consoles are generally very stable.



Maybe, idek if you can use the repair tool on SP games though? :/ And, no they actually aren't considered how many problems I had with their cartridges lmao.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 22, 2016)

I got the slot car game because the stock one just sounds boring. I don't want to buy anything from mii plaza though since I don't streetpass much anymore. I filled most of the puzzles and got all of the hats in find mii. I only streetpass for Fire Emblem and Kid Icarus now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

^damnnn nice work. i just need to complete find mii 2 /sp quest 2 then start on secret.. rip play coins ahha.

also yeah i mostly play sp games to be honest.. but yeah hats and speech bubbles i guess ^^''''


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

I went for Slot car derby as well. I just though that it would have had a more Mario party 1 or 2 feel since they had a Car derby race too. it was different than expected.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 30, 2016)

What does the "Extra chance" thing do in puzzle swap? I didn't notice any effects.

On another note I spotpassed that new gold pants mii and it gave me 11 pieces at once, I freaked out.


----------



## V-drift (Sep 30, 2016)

Silversea said:


> What does the "Extra chance" thing do in puzzle swap? I didn't notice any effects.
> 
> On another note I spotpassed that new gold pants mii and it gave me 11 pieces at once, I freaked out.



The Extra chance is a new feature added for people to be able to get more than one piece from a board. However, it is not guaranteed that you'll always get a piece you already have, even when choosing one new piece.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 1, 2016)

Silversea said:


> What does the "Extra chance" thing do in puzzle swap? I didn't notice any effects.
> 
> On another note I spotpassed that new gold pants mii and it gave me 11 pieces at once, I freaked out.


Was it a golden chip?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

V-drift said:


> The Extra chance is a new feature added for people to be able to get more than one piece from a board. However, it is not guaranteed that you'll always get a piece you already have, even when choosing one new piece.



I think if you are behind with pieces it will probably come up until have a certain amount idek, been getting that the last times i've streetpassed and completed quite a few boards.


----------



## V-drift (Oct 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I think if you are behind with pieces it will probably come up until have a certain amount idek, been getting that the last times i've streetpassed and completed quite a few boards.



I have it all completed to be honest. So not getting those extra pieces any time soon. XD My brother however, being far behind, he will have more than one piece at a time a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

V-drift said:


> I have it all completed to be honest. So not getting those extra pieces any time soon. XD My brother however, being far behind, he will have more than one piece at a time a lot.



yeah it seems to be some trigger if you have fewer completed

also goddamn mansion game stop crashing i s2g


----------

